# An unusual week



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello everyone.,
Just back after a very funny week.
I'm actually on holiday at the moment. Four weeks off work -yaaay!
It's taking a while to sink in.
I've had a very unusual experience which freaked me out.
lLast sat night DH and I had a couple glasses wine and I was cleaning my teeth at the bathroom sink and noticed a had milk coming out of my breasts ( hope this is not TMI). Anyway I had had a couple glasses wine  - I'm a pretty cheap date so I get a bit silly on 2 glasses wine - so I thought I was imagining things then the next am it was still there. I thought that I was dying ( and I should be more sensible because as you know I'm a GP) so on Monday I rushed off to my GP and had my hormone levels checked - all normal and I'm not pregnant. It's happened another time since. Both times related to sex. Apparently according to my textbooks in some women it can be related to sex. it's just never happened before. It did completely unnerve me. I thing because of the IF thing and I felt that my body had let me down twice by not being able to get pregnant and now producing milk when I didn't need it. I felt quite upset. Hopefully over time if it keeps happening I will get used to the idea. I have decided to look upon it as a sign that maybe my hormone levels are getting better ( certainly the bd'ing was better that it had been for a while). I think my doctor thought I'd lost the plot because I was just so frightened. It's a funny thing being a dr when something goes wrong. I found that that with my IF treatment that I was so desprate to appear non desprate and in control and not to "loose" it in front of colleagues. I also probably asked less questions than I should of the specialists because I wanted to be  "good" patient. I would have helped myself a lot more by being more stroppy!! 
Anyway feeling a lot better about this whole experience now and am looking forward to going away with my delicious husband next week

Lots love to all Jo


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Jo 

Just nipping on quick cos I'm at work (hence most of my messages are rushed).  

Did your GP not advise for you to have more tests?  I know you're a GP, but is this not a little unusual to be producing milk?  I don't think you should just get used to it, not trying to scaremonger but I think I would go back and ask for an explanation.

Must be horrible in your situation to be in the medical profession, I guess people assume that during your IF treatment that you'll know what to expect but you are human.  Think of you not them xxx

Hope you enjoy your break
Nix


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

hi Jo- that certainly is unusual!! I would have been worried too. Maybe as Nix suggest after your hol you could look into it again.I really am of no help on this one so i hope you got over the shock.Have a fab holiday!!xxx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry Nix Noo, didn't mean to give you a frieght. I do feel quite happy not missing anything serious. It was just a frieght having something like that happen when I've been trying to conceive. It would have been good if it had happened for all the right reasons!!
Love Jo


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Crikey Jo, what a shock that must have been to you - no wonder you were so upset, I think I would have had a major freak out session and would have done the same as you in beating a hasty path to my GP!

As the other lovely ladies have said, perhaps its best you get this double checked for your own peace of mind? Don't mean to worry you and am by no means a medical expert - far from it - but surely this is not something that would happen for no reason? There has to be something hormonal going on I would have thought?

Sorry for the questions, am 'thinking out loud' and not expecting you or anyone else to answer them... I hope you have a lovely holiday with your darling hubby Jo and feel refreshed and ready to take on the world when you come back. In the meantime be good to you honey...

Go gently sweetie...

Lots of love
Emcee xxx


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

How much milk are we talking here? If I give mine a squeeze (sorry if too much info) I too get milk and always have done. I also get very sore boobs if I don't take my evening primrose and they have gradually grown to silly proportions over the years (now 34F when I used to be a B cup). I have never worried about them but should I?


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Dear yamoona - not much just a couple drops enough to give me a shock. I think it's quite a common symptom if it's always happened to you is  normal for you. It's a reflex so the more you keep squeezing the more will come - I'm trying hard not to squeeze.
Ditto re the large breasts. They're such an impediment aren't they!!
I actually went out earlier this week and bought myself some pretty lingerie to make myself feel better.
It's funny with us women - never happy with what they've got. If you've got larger boobs you want them smaller and small breasted women are beating a path to plastic surgeons. If you've got blonde har you want something else. Why can't we be greatful for what we have. 
I think IF also affects our body image a bit. After all you spend years injecting yourself, having people look at your most private bits, being told when to have sex ... it goes on and on. And on top of that our bodies won't do what we feel they should do ie get pregnant.
Part of my strategy for dealing with my IF is to treat my body better. So I've bought nice soaps and bath stuff and not felt guilty about it!!
lots love Jo


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Good for you, I love a good lotion and potion shopping trip. I love Freya undies, only nice ones in my size but cost a fortune, if I had the money I would buy each style


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

On the subject of boobs - I hate mine!  Big jugs, so flippin annoying cos at school I had nothing and got teased then all of a sudden (think when I stopped gymnastics) these HUGE great things appeared.  They are just another reminder of IF for me - nothing like being given these huge things that have no use (for motherhood I mean).

You're right tho, if they were tiny I probably still moan!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Me too- i went from being flat and then 32 B for about 10 years and now I am a 34 C- maybe not a huge jump but i am only 5'2" and used to be so petite!! The problem with big boobs(which dh loves of course) is that my bloody arms have got bigger too- which i hate. They always had muscles even when thin because of swimming!!

Ps any tips on reducing size of upper arms. I am trying to as i have to wear a sleeveless dress as bridesmaid in Sept and i HATE my arms! I am competing with a 21 and 25 year old bridesmaid and of course my wee sister who is still skinny!!!! Sorry to change topics  Was trying a detox this week as getting fitted for dresses at weekend but i gave up last night and had crisps and wine!!!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I have the same problem as I too am 5ft 2", I hate my arms sooo much and they used to be my best feature. Now working on making them better. Try press ups as you can do them at home or alternatively there are specific machines for upper arms at the gym (if you go) which one of the staff should be able to show you. Hope that helps.


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

pm'd you irisheyes
Nix
x


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh Dear
where else could you have a conversation about the size of your boobs!!
I'm small too - five foot and when I bought some lingerie the other day then the ( young and early 20's something) sales assistant had me in E cups!! I almost died. If I had any money left after my IVF I'd have booked into a plastic surgeon asap.
Actually in the end I thought "if you've got it why not flaunt it"
If any of you are "Trinny and Suzanna" fans they've got some great ideas about dressing with large boobs. I've found that their "rules" always worked for me.
Irisheyes I'm not sure about exercises to reduce the size of your upper arms - you can tone them with pressups. What sort of dress is it? When I got married in my sleeveless dress a worse a very eyecatching scarf around my shoulders - worked a treat. I hope the bride isn't "bridezilla".

Lots love Jo


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jo/mac!

What a difficult thing to go through. I so admire your being able to share it and then move on to have a laugh!

Must be so hard to be treated by colleagues. I always go overboard when I train other teachers/trainers - spend forever in advance on the perfect session plan, beautiful handouts, powerpoint and creative exercises and still feel nervous when I stand in front of them. Can't imagine how it would feel to have to "pop your panties down" when they ask! Just think you shouild spend whatever it takes on the best undies!

Enjoy your hols

Love Jq xxx


----------

